# RAW - DNG Develop / process upon import



## JJKeane (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello all,
I'm trying to figure out if I'm getting the most from my files (aren't we all?)  I shoot RAW, which gives me a CR2 file. When I import to LR4 I convert to DNG and apply the Canon Standard development.  The images look good but I'm interested to see if anyone has any better suggestions re: the development part of the process.  Are there other development options out there that might be better.

Who is using what?  What do you like?

Any info is appreciated.

Thanks
John


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello All,
Why does Lightroom 4.4 convert my RAW files to DNG?  My previous imports were all converted to CR2, upon import.  Is this a problem?  Also I am unable to import all of the files that I just shot.  I am receiving an Lightroom 4.4 error message, "The following files were not imported because they could not be read. (55)".  Is there an adjustment that needs to be made.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Mar 14, 2014)

What is the best for me may not be the best for you.  You have to try different settings with typical images from your camera.  Plus, each image may look "the best" with a different setting.I have my Lightroom default setting set to use a custom dng camera profile (dual illuminate) created with a ColorChecker Passport.  I also have a certain amount of sharpening, noise reduction and masking added in this default setting...along with a mild tone curve to add a bit of contrast.   These are a better default starting point for my images taken with my cameras *in my opinion*.



JJKeane said:


> Hello all,
> I'm trying to figure out if I'm getting the most from my files (aren't we all?)  I shoot RAW, which gives me a CR2 file. When I import to LR4 I convert to DNG and apply the Canon Standard development.  The images look good but I'm interested to see if anyone has any better suggestions re: the development part of the process.  Are there other development options out there that might be better.
> 
> Who is using what?  What do you like?
> ...


----------



## Bryan Conner (Mar 14, 2014)

Lightroom will not convert your RAW files to DNG unless you tell it to do so.  In the import panel, you have to select "copy as DNG" at the top of the panel.  If you do not want to convert to dng, select "copy" if you are importing from a memory card.  If the file is already on your hard drive, select "add".

As far as why Lightroom can not read your files, we need more information.  What camera are you using?  Your profile information states that you are using LR 4.4.  Is this correct?  I am sure that we will be able to help you sort out your problem.



[email protected] said:


> Hello All,
> Why does Lightroom 4.4 convert my RAW files to DNG?  My previous imports were all converted to CR2, upon import.  Is this a problem?  Also I am unable to import all of the files that I just shot.  I am receiving an Lightroom 4.4 error message, "The following files were not imported because they could not be read. (55)".  Is there an adjustment that needs to be made.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Mar 14, 2014)

kgee,

That error message means (as opposed to says <grin>) that Lightroom wasn't able to _write_ the files to the location that you specified. It may mean there is no room on the disk, but the most common problem is that you don't have write access to the disk or the folder that you specified as output.


----------



## JJKeane (Mar 14, 2014)

*DNG develop*

Bryan,
Thank you for the input.  Do you know where I can find other "canned" develop settings?



Bryan Conner said:


> What is the best for me may not be the best for you.  You have to try different settings with typical images from your camera.  Plus, each image may look "the best" with a different setting.I have my Lightroom default setting set to use a custom dng camera profile (dual illuminate) created with a ColorChecker Passport.  I also have a certain amount of sharpening, noise reduction and masking added in this default setting...along with a mild tone curve to add a bit of contrast.   These are a better default starting point for my images taken with my cameras *in my opinion*.


----------



## fastbike (Mar 14, 2014)

The Web is your friend. There are hundreds of free and paid Lightroom presets out there.



JJKeane said:


> Bryan,
> Thank you for the input.  Do you know where I can find other "canned" develop settings?


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 15, 2014)

John, I think it is worth offering an opinion here.

Presets in Lightroom, not just Develop presets, are incredible tools for productivity.
The caveat is that the tool needs to fit the task.

If you are shooting in a studio with just a few types of lighting setup then it is relatively easy to come up with develop presets that fit the light spectrum, exposure, noise, sharpening, lens profile, and any particular eccentricities that a particular camera model may exhibit, and be able to apply these on import with no need for any further manipulation.

If you shoot, as I do, in very varied lighting and exposure environments, then it is highly unlikely that ANY pre-cooked presets will exactly fit the requirements, especially as an "apply once and walk away" solution.
Presets in this scenario may get one into the general ballpark but will not be the complete scenario.

The same goes for the camera profiles - they are designed to be a starting point - nothing more.
I too use dual illuminant profiles made from an X-rite Colorchecker passport but this just gives one a better starting point - it is not an end-point.

If you do use potted presets (either from Adobe or not) they are excellent creative tools that will allow you to expand your own creativity by both expanding your horizons on what may be possible as well as to edit these presets to get the actual effect that is required.

Nonetheless, make all the the sliders and controls in the Develop module your friend - and create your own presets that exhibit particular aesthetics that appeal to you.

Tony Jay


----------



## JJKeane (Mar 15, 2014)

Tony,
Thank you for the explanation.  I do shoot in various lighting conditions and actually do spend a good deal of time (depending on the image) in the develop module; it truly a playground.  You hit the nail on the head when you said that "camera profiles are just a starting point".  This is the meat of my question and I apologize for not posing it correctly.  My question should have been: Has anyone found a better "starting point" camera profile than Canon Standard?  I do realize, as you point out that there can be numerous good starting points depending on the image, lighting, etc. and certainly opinions and artistic tastes will vary.   I'm trying to find some recommendations of those profiles to play with.  

Thank you for your response and for any other information about finding these profiles. 

All the best.
John



Tony Jay said:


> John, I think it is worth offering an opinion here.
> 
> Presets in Lightroom, not just Develop presets, are incredible tools for productivity.
> The caveat is that the tool needs to fit the task.
> ...


----------



## clee01l (Mar 15, 2014)

JJKeane said:


> ...Has anyone found a better "starting point" camera profile than Canon Standard? ...


 Yes, Nikon Neutral .  I use a Develop Preset on import.  One for each camera.  It started for me when I had a Pentax.  LR only has one profile for Pentax and Pentax does not use a variety of camera profiles unless the used creates these. In camera profiles are for JPEGs and it seems a bit absurd to me to  mimic in camera post processing on the RAW that I import into LR.   I started with the Pentax using no develop preset or "General Zeroed".  I soon discovered that I made the same or nearly the same develop adjustments on import. I made these into a develop preset and began using it for importing the Pentax DNGs.  When I got the D800 I repeated the process and developed an import preset for it.  Now I have a D800E in addition to the D800 and it has fewer development tweaks than the D800.   So, my recommendation is to develop your own unique preset and apply it on import.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2014)

Hal,
  I will check the destination folder.  Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Bryan,
That helped.  Problem resolved.
Thanks


----------

